# Just back from Morocco



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We have just returned from our first visit to this fantastic country, spending an all too short 5 weeks touring around. Can't wait to go back and explore further.
Just wanted to post a quick thank you to all those who helped us with information before and during our trip, and also to those who have posted their previous experiences giving us both the inspiration and confidence to go.
Thank you all.
Sally


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Great that you enjoyed it...
I went January this year and wil be going again Jan 2014..
The wife hated it the first 3 days (weather in north and shocked at some campsite facilities) however she is now a convert and keeps telling others....

Like yourself, I gathered info off people who had been before, a definate benefit of any forum subs....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys, can I ask a quick question.
I have read trip advisor and the likes and I would like to know, would I, or you be comfortable (not weatherwise) wearing shorts and T shirts, and what about for the lady's.
Or is it a big NO NO?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Grath said:


> Guys, can I ask a quick question.
> I have read trip advisor and the likes and I would like to know, would I, or you be comfortable (not weatherwise) wearing shorts and T shirts, and what about for the lady's.
> Or is it a big NO NO?


Everywhere we went there was no issues... It's no where as strict as you may think... A real mix of old Morocco with people in traditional dress and younger people in trendy European style clothes....
Of course you need to be sensible, if you are in a small rural place it may be more traditional and so may be wise for women not to be showing to much flesh.. I did see a mini skirt in Marrakech !!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, can I ask a quick question.
> ...


Thanks Steve, yes agree about been sensible.
We have recently been talking about going, but didn't want to have to wear long trousers and long sleeves all of the time.
If that was the case, we would prefer to keep to our flip flops & shorts and go elswhere!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.
There is an old Moroccan proverb that says……"Morocco is a cold country with a hot sun"…… It is well worth remembering that when packing your flip-flops and string vests .

The vast majority of MHome visitors to Morocco over the winter months tend to hug the coast, venturing as far south as the Agadir region…….perhaps calling into Marrakech, where in practical terms dress is not such an issue.

Visiting more rural Morocco flip-flops are perhaps best confined to the shower block. Lightweight footwear is a better choice perhaps for the byways and tracks you may venture along.

Overall it is perhaps worth remembering where and what Morocco is. An Islamic country, generally relaxed, but with a district culture. Why set yourself up.

Buy a Djellaba [Jellaba, galabiya], with a hood [gob] or headscarf [hijab, shesh] by all means, but perhaps take a good look in a mirror before venturing out amongst the locals……They are always good for future fancy dress parties.

Having said that foreign visitors to Morocco [and anywhere else for that matter] are easily distinguishable by their holiday dress, Brits tend to accompany that with abandoned displays of white/pink flesh .

:lol:

.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

can I ask a quick question?...

I have been told that taking your dog into Morroco is not a problem, getting it back out of the country is..

Anybody got any info on it?..

Thanks.

ray.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Ray
Re Taking the dog.... we took our dog with us and encountered no problems getting in to Morocco or back out to Spain. 
I found it very difficult to get concrete information on what was required but we did the following:- Standard new Pet Passport Procedure, plus rabies blood test and certificate to determine sufficient antibodies (our dog failed and we had to have a second rabies jab and blood test), health check from vet before leaving UK incl stamp in passport, further health check 2 months later (after travelling down thro France and Spain) in Portugal just before crossing to Morocco again with stamp in passport. 
Not sure if all of this was entirely necessary but we wanted to be safe. No-one took any notice of him at either ferry port. Not sure if our procedure was the correct one but as I say I couldn't get anything definite.
Our working cocker spaniel attracted lots of attention,in particularly from children, and none of it was negative. We took him on a bus into Meknes which is OK if you can carry the dog or have him on your lap, and we got a taxi back with him.
Please feel free to pm if you have any specific queries or otherwise.

Re dress code... we felt comfortable in normal UK summer gear but did have our shoulders covered in the more traditional areas. We also saw a couple of ladies in Marrakech in cami top and mini-skirt but tbh I wouldn't have felt comfortable or appropriate in that. 
Sally


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

So, it seems we would be OK with flip flops, shorts and T shirts around a camp site and maybe cut off's, and T shirt, with a shawl for the lady, then maybe trainers when out and about.
My reservation is, would cut off's be OK,


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Grath . You would have no problem with knee length shorts , t shirt and flip flops when out and about. Your good lady will probably feel more comfortable covering her shoulders with a scarf in some places , I just carried one with me in case I needed it.


----------

